# Travis Rice - Supernatural



## WasatchMan

Shaun White in a backcountry-type contest?

Oh, this should be interesting


----------



## linvillegorge

I don't see Shaun White accepting.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

More curious to see who gets the wild card slots.


----------



## Milo303

linvillegorge said:


> I don't see Shaun White accepting.


I'm with you on that.

No way would his management let him get involved with this, even if he wanted to. He's a puppet


----------



## linvillegorge

I wonder if Scotty Lago was one of the "save the date guys"? I hope he's involved in this.


----------



## linvillegorge

Milo303 said:


> I'm with you on that.
> 
> No way would his management let him get involved with this, even if he wanted to. He's a puppet


Yeah, especially since he pretty much sucked at the slopestyle event in the X-Games. He's just a super pipe rider at this point. A damn good one, but that's all he concentrates on.


----------



## Milo303

Indeed


I like Lago.... Pretty pumped for this, good post


----------



## jyuen

go torstein!


----------



## dreampow

I would much rather watch people boarding on a more natural, freeride/freestyle situation with real snow than the ice bar slope style events.
Either way I'd rather be boarding myself, but this could be sweet.


----------



## NWBoarder

This oughta be pretty f'ing sick! Rice has been planning it for three years?! You *KNOW* it's gonna be good with his brain working on it for that long. The man just sees stuff that no one else does. @Linville As far as Shaun White is concerned, I could see him going. He probably wants to. His sponsors will let him as well since it would be great advertising for them. The biggest problem I see is that I feel like he doesn't get along well with the rest of the pro community, so shacking up in a lodge for 9 days with all of the riders may prove problematic for him. But the dude was in First Descent, and ripped up the backcountry, and that was his first time in AK. In realizing that I'm coming off as a major White supporter, let me just state that I am not. I would much rather see Lago, Muller, Rice, Terje, or any number of people rip the shit out of this thing. But I do think that White could be the X-factor (pun totally intended ).


----------



## linvillegorge

I'd love for White to go, for a couple of reasons. First, to bring in a shit ton of attention from the non-core community. Most people that aren't big into riding see Shaun White as snowboarding. If he's not involved, then it just doesn't matter. Secondly, I'd just like to see how he stacks up against the rest of the top guys in an event like this. I'd like to see him get the fuck out of that stunt ditch for a minute and do something else.


----------



## lukefMI

Shaun White won't accept. Shaun White isn't even a true snowboarder anyways...dont even see him having interest in this. White has said in interviews that he looks at snowboarding as a job and "something he has to do, its a job, its competition" ...that is not a true snowboarder.


----------



## linvillegorge

He's pretty much owned by his sponsors at this point. Like was said earlier, he's a puppet. You don't get as good as he is without loving the hell out of the sport, I don't care how talented you are.

He made his choice. He sold his soul to the sponsors and he's rich as hell now, but yeah, they own his ass. Dance puppet, dance. I'm not necessarily saying that I wouldn't have made the same choice.


----------



## dreampow

Anyone working for any employee is a puppet in that sense. Thats why I work for myself.

I am not a Shaun White fan either, but would be best for the competition if all the big names are there. 
Lets wait and see if he goes rather than decide for certain when we don't know :dunnoI doubt he will go but all the same).

All this stuff about he said "It's not fun at this point", so what. Most pro sportsmen have probably felt the same thing at some point.

Michael Jordan left basketball for a year and a half in his prime because he lost the joy and it became a chore.
When he came back older he rediscovered his love for the sport and though less athletic was absolutely amazing (Bulls comeback).
Would you say MJ doesn't love Bball or that he is not a proper Bball player. He took sponsor money left right and center too. He is the GOAT, but even he hit a wall in his career. 

If any of us were good enough to go pro (which we are not) we would jump on the sponsors wagon in a flash and we might get sick of our beloved boarding too. I like to think I could keep a balance and keep on enjoying it but we don't know unless we have been in that situation. 

I think if he did enter he would get his ass whooped because he is so pipe specialized, but I don't know for sure and I just prefer not to hate on people. 

Unless someone is directly causing me or someone else harm I say live and let live bro.


----------



## linvillegorge

You're trying pretty hard to nut hug on Shaun White if you think anything I said was bashing him. Hell, I was defending the guy.


----------



## dreampow

No dude I was talking about the previous post mostly, but I've heard it said a lot on here on the forum about this "its not fun anymore for me" comment.

I am no Shaun White fan though I respect his abilities. I am definitely an MJ fan though. Even he got sick of his favorite pastime when doing it for money day after day.
No one calls him a sell out so I think its unfair to call Shaun White one. 
As I said Shaun White is probably out of his league in an event like this but we don't know for sure, as someone said he could be the X factor.

Plus if we call him a puppet can we look at ourselves and say we do as we please when we please?
Unless the answer to both is yes we are puppets too. Just saying. 

Either way I just don't enjoy seeing people hate on other people.


----------



## lukefMI

dreampow said:


> No dude I was talking about the previous post mostly, but I've heard it said a lot on here on the forum about this "its not fun anymore for me" comment.
> 
> I am no Shaun White fan though I respect his abilities. I am definitely an MJ fan though. Even he got sick of his favorite pastime when doing it for money day after day.
> No one calls him a sell out so I think its unfair to call Shaun White one.
> As I said Shaun White is probably out of his league in an event like this but we don't know for sure, as someone said he could be the X factor.
> 
> Plus if we call him a puppet can we look at ourselves and say we do as we please when we please?
> Unless the answer to both is yes we are puppets too. Just saying.
> 
> Either way I just don't enjoy seeing people hate on other people.


I understand what you're saying. But look at like the Frends crew with Danny Davis, Scotty Lago, KP, Mitrani brothers, Mason Aguirre, Keir Dillon(not a big part), Mikkel Bang, and now Eric Jackson. Those are a few great competition riders who still win, train hard, and love the sport. Those guys should be peoples influences to shred. Not Shaun White.


----------



## linvillegorge

So yeah... doesn't this thing look really cool or what? Looks awesome!

Forget White. If he comes, great. If he doesn't, great. Either way, some sick shit is gonna go down!


----------



## KnoxBoarderX

This is going to be awesome! I hope we see a lot more competitions like this. I can't wait to see Terje and John Jackson kill it.


----------



## Nefarious

jyuen said:


> go torstein!


You think he'll accept? 

This is going to be really interesting. I'm pretty excited to see how it unfolds. I know Red Bull Media House is going to be getting more of my money to own this one on DVD.


----------



## Engage_mike

It is amazing how the simple mention of a man by the name of Shaun White can influence a thread...this goes to show what a virus he is and how amazing he helps spread the sport of snowboarding..if I were you guys..I would hope for his appearance so he can grab the attention of millions and direct their attention to the event, which will make it a success and hopefully keep it around annually. It might even be nice to see him shut a bunch of the haters up...to think what can everyone hate on if he won a diverse contest like this...I guess you can always hate on his red hair?  I look forward to this competition to take place...its going to be such shred porn


----------



## jyuen

Nefarious said:


> You think he'll accept?
> 
> This is going to be really interesting. I'm pretty excited to see how it unfolds. I know Red Bull Media House is going to be getting more of my money to own this one on DVD.


i'm afraid he won't even get an invite... the slopestyle scene is way too competitive nowawdays and torstein is caught in an awkward ground between the young guns like seb toots and marc mcmorris and the legends like terje...

I also wonder if pure street riders like Joe Sexton, Nic Sauve and Simon Chamberlain will get the invite for this event....


----------



## WasatchMan

jyuen said:


> i'm afraid he won't even get an invite... the slopestyle scene is way too competitive nowawdays and torstein is caught in an awkward ground between the young guns like seb toots and marc mcmorris and the legends like terje...
> 
> I also wonder if pure street riders like* Joe Sexton*, Nic Sauve and Simon Chamberlain will get the invite for this event....


HA, these kids don't want to embarrass themselves...

Have you ever seen that one video of his first time in the backcountry and on a sled?

incredibly hilarious :laugh:

I feel like a reason mr. white will not attend is he doesn't want to be embarrassed and have mr. rice and company make him look like a fool. People will finally see he has no range in his snowboarding. He would look like a child out there


----------



## Hodgepodge

Shaun wont go. he'll be too busy wearing some hideous leather jacket trying to be a celebrity


----------



## oneshot

looking forward to seeing this.
and I WOULD like to see SW there too.. IMO


----------



## earl_je

this would be interesting to watch, even more exhilarating to watch it in person...


----------



## dreampow

Agreed lets forget about Mr White. This looks like it could be amazing. I love the way Jake Blauvelt, Nico Muller and Terje ride. Not the most rotations or triple flips but just so much style. Thats the boarding I love to see and aspire to do in real powder on real terrain.


----------



## ThunderChunky

I don't want to be negative & definitely don't want it to happen, but I can see someone getting seriously hurt. If some of those riders actually accept they better make sure they're ready. I only see people like Rice, Lago, Terje, and Muller being able to do this course with tricks and style. Everyone else will just be trying to make it out alive.


----------



## Tech420

ThunderChunky said:


> I don't want to be negative & definitely don't want it to happen, but I can see someone getting seriously hurt. If some of those riders actually accept they better make sure they're ready. I only see people like Rice, Lago, Terje, and Muller being able to do this course with tricks and style. Everyone else will just be trying to make it out alive.


Did you look at the pic gallery? They built a Heli pad for if/when emergencies happen.


----------



## ThunderChunky

Ya, I know man. They know it too.


----------



## Tech420

ThunderChunky said:


> Ya, I know man. They know it too.


Ever seen....I think it's called the Red Bull Rampage??? It is an event like this but for downhill mountain bikers. That shit is SERIOUS. Those guys get worked and have no soft snow to fall in.

EDIT: Found it! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwTkaLD-rPU


----------



## jyuen

WasatchMan said:


> HA, these kids don't want to embarrass themselves...
> 
> Have you ever seen that one video of his first time in the backcountry and on a sled?
> 
> incredibly hilarious :laugh:
> 
> I feel like a reason mr. white will not attend is he doesn't want to be embarrassed and have mr. rice and company make him look like a fool. People will finally see he has no range in his snowboarding. He would look like a child out there


no i haven't...send me the link?


----------



## john doe

Joe Sexton in: This Video Sucks! - YouTube


----------



## The Donohoe

this event looks sick... i just can't wait to either a) watch it, or b) find the photo gallery haha.


----------



## threej21

dreampow said:


> Agreed lets forget about Mr White. This looks like it could be amazing. I love the way Jake Blauvelt, Nico Muller and Terje ride. Not the most rotations or triple flips but just so much style. Thats the boarding I love to see and aspire to do in real powder on real terrain.


this is who im most excited to see in this event...and totally on the same page with you on his and similar peoples riding...love his big floaty style. ive always been more drawn to style than tech when it comes to board sports...same in wakeboarding....dont get me wrong, i like the technical tricks in both, but would much rather see a BIG styly 180/360/single flip with a poked out grab than see all the crazy tech tricks


----------



## The Donohoe

^^ I agree with this. Anything with better style is better to me than something that looks like he threw it out control. For this reason i can't really stand a lot of half pipe competitions or prefer watching freestyle skiing. However I've been noticing a lot more style coming into videos.


----------



## threej21

Nico's sections in AOF are probably my favorite parts of that whole video...he is sick with style


----------



## The Donohoe

threej21 said:


> Nico's sections in AOF are probably my favorite parts of that whole video...he is sick with style


I agree completely. I watch his section every night before I go to bed just so I have good dreams at night lol


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

This is going to be SICK


----------



## WasatchMan

*UPDATE -*

Red Bull Supernatural Course Preview and Pre-contest Interview With Travis Rice

Really hope conditions are ripe and snowpack hold up! 























































Check out the link for a lot more pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Insane


----------



## linvillegorge




----------



## jyuen

winner of x-games slopestyle get's an invite...

c'monnnnn torstein!


----------



## IdahoFreshies

WasatchMan said:


> *UPDATE -*
> 
> Red Bull Supernatural Course Preview and Pre-contest Interview With Travis Rice
> 
> Really hope conditions are ripe and snowpack hold up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the link for a lot more pics. :thumbsup:


oh holy shit that is awesome!


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Super-Natural...amazing....what mind-blowing footage will came out of that.


----------



## Sick-Pow

wow...hope there will be some sort of live streaming ? Having a snowcat would rock.


----------



## Redmond513

Anyone know if this contest will be made into a film?


----------



## tekniq33

This is going to be shown on NBC.


----------



## grafta

Wow, just checked this out now. Nice concept


----------



## grafta

Didn't see that anyone had posted this yet. Teaser vid:

The Future of Snowboarding Competitions Red Bull Supernatural is Coming ? Teaser Video -- Winter Sports Videos -- Red Bull

Sorry no embed, redbull vid.

Apologies if there is another thread or if this is a double post!


----------



## WasatchMan

awesome find! damn, they have been preparing this for a while


----------



## Nefarious

tekniq33 said:


> This is going to be shown on NBC.


And it will be awesome!


----------



## jdang307

Rumor is TRice will be using a New Never Summer Cobra ...










I'm kidding of course. T Rice seems like a real cool dude.


----------



## snowklinger

jdang307 said:


> Rumor is TRice will be using a New Never Summer Cobra ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kidding of course. T Rice seems like a real cool dude.


best post ever. pls delete first sentence of last line, fun will happen on the interwebz!


----------



## jdang307

I stole that photo from NS' facebook page heh


----------



## jpb3

Wow, this is going to be so sick.......really really digging the concept and invite list.

TR is taking it to the big time, NBC sports in HD? Yes please.


----------



## skycdo

Getting a DVR just so I can watch every single second of this insane awesomeness. I can't wait to see these guys start hitting some of the features. Shit like this only seems real in video games...


----------



## timmytard

I wonder if any one will get in there for some poaching, if I lived around there I would deff try too get in on some of that.
I have already planned my route, with a little help from Google Earth. 

Anyone up for a road trip?

TT


----------



## linvillegorge

Yeah, hitting huge man made pillow lines on a 50 degree slope...

Lemme check that insurance coverage again, I'd be putting it to the test.


----------



## dreampow

Anyone have the list of those taking part?


----------



## Deviant

From what I've read about it online, the only two I can find confirmed are Haakonsen and (obviously) Rice


----------



## fattrav

Hey, have you all heard that Shaun White might be competing in this?

im sorry, i can't help myself...


----------



## WasatchMan

Haha, I was thinking...

How awesome would it be, if shuan white just killed it and stole this contest. 

I'm no white fan but that would be fucking awesome to witness.


----------



## linvillegorge

Did you happen to see SW in his last slope style event? Wasn't pretty. He's a pure pipe rider at this point.


----------



## fattrav

Well, he's probably got more chance than me of winning...


----------



## linvillegorge

fattrav said:


> Well, he's probably got more chance than me of winning...


For sure, but his handlers aren't going to let him... well, get handled in an event like this. He's a pipe rider at this point, nothing more, nothing less. That's where he's making his money and that's where his sponsors are getting their exposure. To your casual, a few times a year riders (the majority of people), super pipe is the main event of snowboarding.

After SW's last foray into a slope style event, I don't foresee anymore. Pipe only from here on out.


----------



## SnowSource

WasatchMan said:


> Haha, I was thinking...
> 
> How awesome would it be, if shuan white just killed it and stole this contest.
> 
> I'm no white fan but that would be fucking awesome to witness.


It would be awesome to witness? Well I guess so... in an underdog kind of way. SW has done some great shit but he's going to be way out of his element.


----------



## Leo

You know, SW isn't that bad of a backcountry rider. He was in First Descent and also his own movie in Japan backcountry. Would be awesome to see him in this.

Also, I don't think I remember Shaun White every saying snowboarding is just a job for him. He has stated that he feels like he's getting board. This is probably what he meant when he made that comment about Slopestyle last season that he's excited about finally having competition. 

Whatever, I'm getting sick of defending of SW lol.


----------



## Engage_mike

And it happens once again...the words Shaun White or muttered and it takes over the thread....ya think maybe its because he is that damn good?  I myself loved his part in "Friends with Benefits"...the whole I'm sweet red head guy and then CRAZZZZY I'LL F&*@ YOU UP RED HEAD GUY!...totally off topic..just wanted to say something...sometimes I find myself in need of an audience


----------



## turbospartan

Leo said:


> You know, SW isn't that bad of a backcountry rider. He was in First Descent and also his own movie in Japan backcountry. Would be awesome to see him in this.
> 
> Also, I don't think I remember Shaun White every saying snowboarding is just a job for him. He has stated that he feels like he's getting board. This is probably what he meant when he made that comment about Slopestyle last season that he's excited about finally having competition.
> 
> Whatever, I'm getting sick of defending of SW lol.



I know what you mean Leo... lot of haters. I don't personally like Shaun White because I don't really care for the half pipe, but lets not act like he skis or roller blades or something when he isn't in the half pipe. 

I watched a show on Fuel TV (DirecTV channel 618) which was just him and some other dudes riding around in the Japanese backcountry powder. The info shows that this was filmed in 2008. Even then, without any "experience" or "interest" in something other than half pipe... he was killing it back there. Hitting big cliffs, they made a big booter and they were all hucking it. Just having a good time. 

The guy was a better rider when he was 13 than 99% of the people on this forum. I don't think he'd win this Supernatural competition, but it wouldn't surprise me to see him do pretty well.


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll

This is a funny thread...Im not a big SW fan myself,and I agree he has little or no control over his career anymore.But lets look at the facts..Travis Rice is selling this as a competition to see who is the best "ALL AROUND" snowboarder in the world right??A competition that is rounded and hits ALL avenues of snowboarding..right??Anyone notice that one big part or section of snowboarding is missing..??I havnt heard anything about a halfpipe section in this course??How can you see who the best all around rider is if there is no half pipe..??Like it or not the halfpipe is a part of snowboarding.How awesome would it be to see Terje vs SW in the pipe?IDK.. in my opinion unless there is a halfpipe section then it wont crown the all around best and SW would be foolish to enter...But the real fools would be Redbull for not putting it in..it would be a CASHCOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThunderChunky

Slope style and this type of competition is what really measures your actual skill. It's pretty hard to suck at snowboarding and hit a 70 foot booter going about 6o. Requires a massive riding ability, control, and freestyle talent. Halfpipe, all you need to do is practice aerial tricks and your solid. I've seen people amazing in the pipe who can't even hit a 40 foot kicker or bomb a run.

Alos, look at the people riding the pipe. They rarely do anything else. The only person who was great anyway was SW and KP. Unfortunately we'll never see that again.


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll

ThunderChunky said:


> Slope style and this type of competition is what really measures your actual skill. It's pretty hard to suck at snowboarding and hit a 70 foot booter going about 6o. Requires a massive riding ability, control, and freestyle talent. Halfpipe, all you need to do is practice aerial tricks and your solid. I've seen people amazing in the pipe who can't even hit a 40 foot kicker or bomb a run.


all the more reason to have them both...if they want to sell this to the masses(obviously they do if its on NBC)then they should put the most popular event to non snowboarders in it...IE HALFPIPE

Not to mention I dont see someone flying 23 feet into the air out of a halfpipe totally sucking at anything on a snowboard..in the pipe or not.


----------



## linvillegorge

I like that this competition has nothing to do with pipe. 

Pipe riding is a very small part of what snowboarding is all about. Many very good riders don't ride pipe at all. Yet, to casual observers, super pipe is THE snowboarding event. Pipe gets far more than it's fair share of attention already.

To me, this competition is not only about finding out who the best overall rider is, it's about showing casual observers that there is a lot more to snowboarding than the super pipe. There's going to be some mind blowing shit thrown down in this thing and I think anyone who tunes in will have to admit that it's far more interesting to see the variety of stuff that can be done in a setting like this rather than seeing rider after rider basically do the same aerial ballet in an icy stunt ditch.


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll

linvillegorge said:


> I like that this competition has nothing to do with pipe.


Im sure Travis feels the same way..


----------



## linvillegorge

ll IrOn CiTy ll said:


> Im sure Travis feels the same way..


Virtually every big competition out there right now is centered around super pipe. There's enough of them already. What's wrong with a competition that focuses on other aspects of the sport?


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll

linvillegorge said:


> Virtually every big competition out there right now is centered around super pipe. There's enough of them already. What's wrong with a competition that focuses on other aspects of the sport?


Nothing if you dont advertise it as the competition to see who the best all round snowboarder is...And im not even saying that it wont crown the best snowboarder in the world.. because I know for a fact the best all around rider in the world will win..Im just saying that in my opinion that they all should be judged on slope style/park/pipe/and back country..only then can you say the best all around..its all how you look at it..Believe me I know with that contestant list its going to be awesome..and there is no way the best in the world isnt going to be there..Id just like to see them do it all..


----------



## dreampow

So this thing kicks off in 1 month and no one knows who is taking part apart from Trice and Terje?

Seems like they would want to get the names out there for publicity to me. If SW takes part great, why not. Would be great to see Jake Blauvelt and Nico Muller too. I would personally like to see Torstein too and I think he should be invited by rights.


----------



## daniel42

Yes have posted that DCP will be competing.

YES. SNOWBOARDS The Blog


----------



## WasatchMan

Riders and Judges were released today 






> Red Bull Supernatural Confirmed Rider List:
> 
> 
> David Carrier-Porcheron CAN
> 
> Devun Walsh CAN
> 
> Eero Niemela FIN
> 
> Gigi Ruff AUS
> 
> Jake Blauvelt USA
> 
> John Jackson USA
> 
> Kazu Kokubo JPN
> 
> Lucas Debari USA
> 
> Mark Carter USA
> 
> Mark Landvik USA
> 
> Nicolas Müller SUI
> 
> Eric Jackson USA
> 
> Scotty Lago USA
> 
> Terje Håkonsen NOR
> 
> Travis Rice USA
> 
> Wolfgang Nyvelt AU


Riders and Judges Named for Red Bull Supernatural | TransWorld SNOWboarding


----------



## C.B.

no shawn white... no surprise there


----------



## Engage_mike

C.B. said:


> no shawn white... no surprise there


yah...I'm totally bummed... I really wanted to see him compete just to show people he isn't one dimensional...oh well..shall be an awesome show I hope..still confused how they will be judging and scoring something like this


----------



## linvillegorge

Engage_mike said:


> yah...I'm totally bummed... *I really wanted to see him compete just to show people he isn't one dimensional*...oh well..shall be an awesome show I hope..still confused how they will be judging and scoring something like this


Hate to tell ya, but it's the reason he isn't competing in this.

His weak showing when he attempted to compete in the slopestyle event last year at the X-Games probably symbolized his last non-pipe competition. His sponsors don't pay him huge money to miss the finals in slopestyle. That doesn't look good. That doesn't help them push him as the Michael Jordan of snowboarding. They pay him huge money to win gold in the super pipe, the event that gets by far the most mainstream attention.

He's the best super pipe rider in the world because that's what he focuses on 100%. He's basically a super pipe mercenary for the big sponsors.

Dude has skills, no doubt about it. If he focused on both, I'm sure he would be among the best at both, but he probably wouldn't be a gold medal lock at either like he currently is in super pipe. For him to get beat at super pipe, someone has to blow him away, which is really, really hard. If it's close, SW is gonna win every time.

Don't get me wrong, I respect SW for what he does. He has mad skills in the pipe and he rides with way more pressure on him than anyone else. Everyone else is happy to medal. His sponsors expect him to win GOLD every single time. Not to have a good showing, not to get on the podium, win fucking GOLD. That's a lot of pressure to have to live up to.


----------



## Engage_mike

I could believe it is simply his sponsors that won't allow him to compete...it makes sense that they sell products because he wins..they don't sell product because he comes in 2nd or 3rd...oh well. still going to be an outstanding show (pending production value and a good scoring rubric)


----------



## Argo

He actually rides in the slope the events, he just isn't devoted to it like pipe. He competed in the dew tour slope styles. I don't really care either way if he is in it, I just wanna see them take that course


----------



## jpb3

The contestant list is like my favorite riders list, this is going to fkn awesome!


----------



## linvillegorge

jpb3 said:


> The contestant list is like my favorite riders list, this is going to fkn awesome!


Overall, I agree. I'm pretty stoked about this list. Rice, the Jacksons, Lago, etc.? Oh yeah!


----------



## Argo

I wanna see how kazu does, he is a pretty good park/slope/pipe rider, never seen him in any other format


----------



## linvillegorge

I also want to see how Terje stacks up against the young guns. He's still amazing, but does he still have it like THAT?


----------



## DrnknZag

Definitely stoked to see Kazu on the confirmed list. I've seen a few clips of him in the Japan backcountry and he absolutely kills it. I love his style, sooooo smooth!

I don't think anyone else mentioned this, but it looks like they're also adding two wildcards, one to the top seeded TTR rider and the rider who wins gold on slope style at the X Games.


----------



## digZ

I didn't read the whole thread so I'm not sure who actually got invited, but I would have liked to see riders who do back country in videos but are more active on the competition scene( I know Lago does a bit of big air competition, but somebody like Torstein Horgmo would have been good)


----------



## Argo

digZ said:


> I didn't read the whole thread so I'm not sure who actually got invited, but I would have liked to see riders who do back country in videos but are more active on the competition scene( I know Lago does a bit of big air competition, but somebody like Torstein Horgmo would have been good)


Lago does slope and pipe too... In almost every comp. He is a Great all around rider, as are most of the riders on the list.... 

White is also doing slope in xgames this weekend, I may drive out there tomorrow, I can still drive with a broken leg!


----------



## linvillegorge

I'm tempted to head down for the X-Games. I have a place to crash in Glenwood Springs if need be, but that chick is crazy and has like a dozen cats.


----------



## Argo

Do some car camping. Before breaking my leg I had planned to truck camp Friday night, I have a BBQ pit that goes on my trailer hitch too. Guess I'll save that plan for next year.

It's also supposed to start snowing tonight through tomorrow evening.


----------



## linvillegorge

Argo said:


> Do some car camping. Before breaking my leg I had planned to truck camp Friday night, I have a BBQ pit that goes on my trailer hitch too. Guess I'll save that plan for next year.
> 
> It's also supposed to start snowing tonight through tomorrow evening.


Considering it. I just checked the weather and it looks like a low of 16 or so Saturday night. That's not too bad.

Where are some good spots down that way. The only camping I've done down around Aspen is backpacking into the Maroon Bells. When I head down that direction, I usually take the Jeep and head in from the Crested Butte side shooting over to Marble usually camping around the Paradise Divide area.


----------



## C.B.

DrnknZag said:


> I don't think anyone else mentioned this, but it looks like they're also adding two wildcards, one to the top seeded TTR rider and the rider who wins gold on slope style at the X Games.


Mark McMorris already has one wild card on lock, the only one left is the x-games spot.


----------



## digZ

C.B. said:


> Mark McMorris already has one wild card on lock, the only one left is the x-games spot.


TTR Mark McMorris 1260 Double Cork Wearing Head Cam at Innsbruck Air&Style - YouTube

Mark McMorris is pretty sick. Only 18 too, when this video was shot I think he was 17.


----------



## Argo

I was just gonna slum it at their intercept parking structure, there are actual campsites along 82 between Carbondale and Aspen. Some of my coworkers carcamped in the structures last couple of years. I just plan to drive there and back now though.


----------



## ShredLife

woulda liked to see Pat Moore in this show... Romain de Marchi or a Xavier de la Rue would be nice too.. hell i can think of alot of other riders i'd like to see doing this..

Lonnie Kauk - how the fuck is he not pro??

Kevin Jones

so many


----------



## DrnknZag

^^Whoa I didn't notice Pat Moore wasn't on the final list, or RDM. I figured with DCP, Roman was a lock.

Xavier de la Rue would be an interesting choice, but I'm not sure if this is his style of contest. I don't see him throwing a lot of freestyle into his riding.

Also didn't realize Lonnie Kauk wasn't pro. I'll second your WTF.


----------



## Argo

I'm Suprised about pat Moore too, he is a regular with the back country stuff and got an invite


----------



## turbospartan

DrnknZag said:


> Definitely stoked to see Kazu on the confirmed list. I've seen a few clips of him in the Japan backcountry and he absolutely kills it. I love his style, sooooo smooth!
> 
> I don't think anyone else mentioned this, but it looks like they're also adding two wildcards, one to the top seeded TTR rider and the rider who wins gold on slope style at the X Games.



Agree. Kazu is as smooth as room temperature butter and stomps everything. 

I was also wondering why John Jackson's little brother doesn't get more "recognition". I realize John is like a top-3 rider in the world and that may overshadow his brother a little, but I think his bro is pretty good too. Maybe this comp will let him shine a little.


----------



## jyuen

xavier de la rue is unreal but this definitely isn't his kind of contest. 

not sure if he meant it as a joke, but didn't he say he hates doing terrain park or he's afraid of the terrain park in "this is my winter"?


----------



## Argo

XDR is I great technical rider but he doesnt have the style that these other guys do. I'd rather see JJ, PM, TR or any of them to a double back rodeo off a cliff than watch XDR do his technical descent down it.....


----------



## DrnknZag

An interesting name I would've like to see on the list is Ryland Bell. We all know he can crush it with JJ and we've seen flashes of some freestyle from him, I'd be interesting to see what he could do in a comp like this.


----------



## NWBoarder

I can't wait to see this thing. Blauvelt oughta have a hayday. An Kokubo is crazy in the BC. This is one contest that Rice might not win, even with homefield advantage.


----------



## SnowSource

Argo said:


> I wanna see how kazu does, he is a pretty good park/slope/pipe rider, never seen him in any other format


Kazu kills big mountain as well... Mad style too. He's a contender for sure.

But here are your results  ...

1. Nico
2. Travis
3. Gigi


----------



## Sick-Pow

SnowSource said:


> Kazu kills big mountain as well... Mad style too. He's a contender for sure.
> 
> But here are your results  ...
> 
> 1. Nico
> 2. Travis
> 3. Gigi



travis
gigi
nico

completely random as any of them could win.

lets get a betting pool going.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Can't wait to see this thing go down!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

"We haven't set the official rider list yet (the contest is invite-only), but we've sent a "save the date" to John Jackson, Nicolas Müller, DCP, Jake Blauvelt, Gigi Rüf, Wolle Nyvelt, Lando, Devun Walsh, Pat Moore, Shaun White and a few others. Terje is confirmed."

I think Pat Moore was probably invited. I think Landvik and Walsh will also do well and Wolle is a legend so will be cool to see him compete.


----------



## farnsworth

Sick-Pow said:


> travis
> gigi
> nico
> 
> completely random as any of them could win.
> 
> lets get a betting pool going.


My $ is on Nico. He killed it in The Art of Flight. That guy is nails.


----------



## Sick-Pow

CheeseForSteeze said:


> "We haven't set the official rider list yet (the contest is invite-only), but we've sent a "save the date" to John Jackson, Nicolas Müller, DCP, Jake Blauvelt, Gigi Rüf, Wolle Nyvelt, Lando, Devun Walsh, Pat Moore, Shaun White and a few others. Terje is confirmed."
> 
> I think Pat Moore was probably invited. I think Landvik and Walsh will also do well and Wolle is a legend so will be cool to see him compete.


I had not seen this..cool. I would love to see Pat Moore and Shaun White do a dueling run for the cameras.....talk about big smiles. The "oh shit" smile looks at the bottom will be priceless. Heavy Metal fuckers.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

That was just invites, who knows if they actually accepted.


----------



## SnowSource

*Course Previewed and Contest Held on FEB 4th*

They all got in for the weather hold. The are riding today, February 4th. Hopefully Red Bull will put a teaser vid out QUICK! 

Here are some of the rider's comments after they previewed the course!!

*Red Bull Supernatural Course Inspection: First Reactions*
By Gerhard Gross


Supernatural’s 18 invited riders loaded into snowcats this morning to inspect of the mile-long contest course at Baldface Lodge outside of Nelson, BC, Canada. Although the riders had studied photos of the course the night before, seeing it live was mind blowing in comparison. From the those standing on the razor ridge that is the drop-in point, here are some of the first reactions to the setup as they peered down on the run known as Scary Cherry.

“Holy shit it’s steep. It’s not as intimidating as I thought because it’s so steep you can see everything. Damn people are going to go big.”—*Scotty Lago*

“First reaction? I got a hard on.”—*Terje*

“It’s amazing. It has everything: pillows, jumps, pow turns. Everything. I’m so excited.”—*Kazu Kokubo*

“It’s much steeper than I thought it would be. From the pictures I was worried that it would be a blind roll, but it’s actually not. It’s going to be fun.”—*Nicolas Müller*

“It’s gnarly. The jump looks fun and all the taps at the bottom look really fun. There are tons of sick lines.”—*Sage Kotsenburg*

“Wow. It’s hard to take in all at once. There are so many features.”—*John Jackson*

“I’m fucking jacked. It’s so gnarly. For me growing up riding Baker this is my kind of terrain. I couldn’t be more excited to take my runs.”—*Lucas Debari*

“When you look at something for the first time and think, ‘Wow, I really want to ride this,’ that’s a good sign.”—*Devun Walsh*

Originally given a six-day holding period to allow for weather, sun and a stable snow pack mean the contest will be happening tomorrow, Saturday, February 4. The stoke at Baldface right now is high—so high in fact that for many the 75,000 dollars in prize money is an afterthought—getting to ride the most progressive course ever designed with 18 of the world’s most progressive riders is almost reward enough.


----------



## SnowSource

*The Starting List*

I guess T. Rice's advantage was taken away by starting "13th" haha. And Scotty Lago can't catch a break lately I guess! Mark McMorris has to follow-up Nico's run - ouch.


----------



## SnowSource

Updated: February 4, 2012, 3:27 AM ET

Supernatural, Day Two

By Melissa Larsen
ESPN Action Sports

It wasn't supposed to be like this. Or, at least, when they decided to block a week out for a "weather waiting period" for the Red Bull Supernatural, no one imagined that the variable they would have to plan for would be sun. It's never sunny for a week straight in February in Interior B.C. And yet, right now it's bluebird skies with no snow on the horizon for days.

You would think, with a seven days of cat time at a private backcountry lodge reserved that everyone here would want to just rip powder laps, get their legs on, and have the contest go down later in the week when they'd gotten their bearings. But there is a fear that warm temps and blazing sun will change the snowpack, and the course is perfect right now. And so the contest is on. Riders shuttle up to the top of the run at 7 a.m.

The Supernatural was two years in the making. It took months of intense planning and log work to build out the backcountry freeride run of Travis Rice's dreams. As I type these words there are guys out in the dark on snowmobiles hand shaping the lip of the mid-run super kicker so it will be perfect come go time. And there's not even enough time to build up the momentum of hype. It will all be over before you drink your second cup of Saturday morning coffee.

No one seems to care, though. Sure everyone's excited to ride the contest, but they're just as excited to get it over with and spend the rest of the week riding low-stress powder with each other. And that, perhaps, is one of the coolest things about this event. We are undoubtedly about to witness some of the most creative snowboarding ever done in a contest. And that's all that matters. In the end, "winner" is just another name for the guy who has to buy everyone drinks when it's all said and done. It's the experience getting through the course, and what comes after, that's the point.

That said, for those keeping track at home, the final 18-rider lineup for the event is as follows: David Carrier-Porcheron, Devun Walsh, Eero Niemela, Gigi Rüf, Jake Blauvelt, John Jackson, Kazu Kokubo, Lucas Debari, Mark Carter, Mark Landvik, Nicolas Müller, Eric Jackson, Scotty Lago, Terje Håkonsen, Travis Rice, Mark Sollors, and last-minute wild card young gun entries Mark McMorris and Sage Kotsenburg, who are coming in hot off of Winter X Games slopestyle wins.

The riding order was determined today based on the outcome of three pre-events: axe throwing, nail hammering, and buried transceiver finding. Scotty Lago, DCP, John Jackson and Lucas Debari will be dropping first. We'll be back with coverage of the event as soon as it's over.

Red Bull Supernatural snowboard contest course inspection day - ESPN


----------



## SnowSource

SnowSource said:


> Kazu kills big mountain as well... Mad style too. He's a contender for sure.
> 
> But here are your results  ...
> 
> 1. Nico
> 2. Travis
> 3. Gigi


I change my vote.... 

1. Nico Muller
2. John Jackson
3. Travis Rice

Results will be in before I wake up!!!


----------



## SnowRock

Will any of this be streaming today? Id love to get a peak at a run or two considering how far out the airdate is


----------



## Sick-Pow

Please release footage, let the "winner"be known on national TV, but show us the FOoTY, and also, we need a party run.


----------



## Smokehaus

Can not wait to see some vids.


----------



## Argo

I asked the question if they would have streaming or early release of footage on their Facebook page and they said no, the network had control of the footage and it isn't showing until freaking march.... hope there is a leak.


----------



## NWBoarder

TWSnow and ESPN both have coverage and claim they will have video as well later on. I sure the hell hope they're right, I'm itching to see this go down so much.

EDIT: TWSnow says no video until it's on TV. There is still hope on ESPN though. THey seem to be firm in believeing that they will have a full recap and video.


----------



## Ramsfan

I haven't read through the whole thread but I thought the footage was going to be shown on red bull tv live stream...


----------



## NWBoarder

From the TWSnow FB page -- "Supernatural finals list in order of place: Rice, Ruf, John Jackson, Muller, Debari, Kokubo, Blauvelt, DCP, Niemala. This is about to get heavy." 

I want video footy sooooo bad!


----------



## SnowSource

Devun Walsh is replacing DCP in the finals due to DCP blowing out his knee on his last run.


----------



## NWBoarder

From the SnoCon FB Page -- "Travis Rice wins the Red Bull Supernatural. Gigi Ruf second, Nicolas Muller third... via Transworld Snowboarding." 

No shocker here. Rice had the mental advantage. It is his course after all. Now we just need some damn video footy! :laugh:


----------



## Qball

Travis Rice wins inaugural Red Bull Supernatural snowboard contest - ESPN


----------



## Karasene

I'm so glad I have you guys to give me all the updates I needed about this! haha. You just saved me a ton research. 

I'm at Snowbasin setting up Dew Tour our crew was hired to build the supernatural event. So some of our guys are still up there. Fingers crossed I get to go and get paid next year! Luckily some of the guys can show me pics when they arrive this week and I'll get to talk to some of the riders about the course. If I see anything exciting I'll let you guys know.


----------



## RCJ87

"The fact that this style of riding that is normally only seen by snowboarders who watch snowboard movies will be broadcast to the larger world of people who think snowboarding is going 20 feet out on your first hit in the halfpipe is a pretty special thing."

I thought that was a little bold for ESPN and their poster child but all I can say is fucking right.


----------



## NWBoarder

ESPN says two days for a video recap. I sure as hell hope their serious. I wanna see video of this soooo bad.


----------



## LyGuy

Re-cap of each rider's runs,some good pics but no video though:
Red Bull Supernatural: Rice Is Still On A Roll | Snowboarder Magazine


----------



## Qball

Video!!!

36294124


----------



## Sick-Pow

It was removed quickly after a certain number of hits. Travis winning run was AMAZING. Amazing speed. There were some burly crashes too.

Sonic Youth Soundtrack too....awesome.


----------



## linvillegorge

Anybody save the video? I missed it.


----------



## Qball

Damn i should have downloaded it! That was quick


----------



## Sick-Pow

linvillegorge said:


> Anybody save the video? I missed it.


nope, it is still on my screen, so I can keep watching it....not sure how to download it though, because when I tried, it tried to download it off the viemo site, but it is removed.

I feel lucky.


----------



## Argo

Record it with a digital camera and post it...


----------



## DrnknZag

Glad I caught it before it was pulled, granted it was only on my iPhone.....

March 31st can it come soon enough!


----------



## Qball

Got it again! Downloaded too


----------



## Argo

That was awesome. Thanks for posting it


----------



## LyGuy

Awesome video, especially Rice' top to bottom winning run.

I have it saved well, I'll upload it later when this one gets pulled down and just pm me for link, I won't have it listed on youtube.


----------



## NWBoarder

Went to watch it on my phone, but it's not available to mobile users.  I really wanna see this. I hope it's still around after midnight so I can watch it from home on my computer.


----------



## linvillegorge

NWBoarder28 said:


> Went to watch it on my phone, but it's not available to mobile users.  I really wanna see this. I hope it's still around after midnight so I can watch it from home on my computer.


What kind of phone?


----------



## snowklinger

fuck these motherfucking fuckwad video removing fucks what the fuck!

I guess it was worth it, did laps on i-70 (area 51, keystone) all afternoon and progressed to all 3 kickers (having never done them and starting hiking the first).

pls re up internet spaceman!


----------



## Qball

You're welcome!


----------



## nickwarrenn

Here is another one I found.


----------



## dreampow

sweet:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IdahoFreshies

winning his own contest, what a douche canoe! just kidding, that was simply incredible! what an amazing contest set up. his winning run was so great! it is so cool just how long the course is. it hits everything!


----------



## LyGuy

Qball said:


> You're welcome!


Qball got it down packed. I have it uploaded it as well, so if his vid goes down just PM for link.


----------



## NWBoarder

linvillegorge said:


> What kind of phone?


It's a Sprint HTC Hero. It's a little older, but it's still a smart phone. I get the message "the user has not made this video available to mobile users". I'll watch it tonight after work from the comfort of my home.


----------



## linvillegorge

NWBoarder28 said:


> It's a Sprint HTC Hero. It's a little older, but it's still a smart phone. I get the message "the user has not made this video available to mobile users". I'll watch it tonight after work from the comfort of my home.


No need. Click on the link and it should give you the option of opening via the YouTube app or the browser. Open it via the browser. Scroll to the bottom and you'll see a link to go to the Desktop site. Click on Desktop and play video. Success!


----------



## zealandblack

Siiick. John Jackson doing amazing things as usual. Can't wait to see the rest of the runs. Too bad we have to wait until March 31 to see it broadcast. Rice's run was sick for sure, but I'm excited to see what everyone else was throwing down as well.


----------



## Sick-Pow

Just heard the copyright issues are with the Sonic Youth song...their old label is fucking them.


----------



## CB7700

Pm for the video please.


----------



## tekuboarder

Pm for the video please. Damn Red Bull are really insisting with their exclusivity clause with NBC. Video's are being block too quickly for me to see.


----------



## Sick-Pow

These are intentional "leaks", keeping people addicted.


----------



## everest

I just found another video (teaser). This course is just insane.


----------



## grafta

Angry's got the official over here > The Real Supernatural Teaser The Angry Snowboarder

Cheers BA


----------



## Redmond513

grafta said:


> Angry's got the official over here > The Real Supernatural Teaser The Angry Snowboarder
> 
> Cheers BA



I can't wait to watch this.


----------



## NWBoarder

The game has been changed. I finally watched this video, and all I can say is, Wow! This is elite, next level snowboarding. I cannot wait to see the actual show. I already set my new DVR.


----------



## dreampow

wonder when we will get to see it here in Japan?

looks amazing, this is real snowboarding to me.


----------



## grafta

Yeah, like the decision in pro surfing to hold contests at good breaks, in good conditions. Makes for progression and is so much more about *real snowboarding* :thumbsup:


----------



## mjd

it's like watching a bunch of really cool circus acts. i don't like circuses but when it involves snowboarding it has the potential to make me salivate. more than anything, red bull shares will probably tick up a notch or two.


----------



## grafta

More promo vid action:
The Best of Both Worlds: Red Bull Supernatural | Alli Sports


----------



## WasatchMan

^ just amazing...

glad this is being shown on a saturday @ 10am. will be nice to show all the people who think of snowboarding as a halfpipe. finally real snowboarding will get some limelight with the regular folk


----------



## Sick-Pow

thanks for the new footage grafta.


----------



## Nefarious

This one is going to be parked on the DVR for a long, long time. I'll be watching this Mid-July when it's +100 degrees.


----------



## Redmond513

WasatchMan said:


> ^ just amazing...
> 
> glad this is being shown on a saturday @ 10am. will be nice to show all the people who think of snowboarding as a halfpipe. finally real snowboarding will get some limelight with the regular folk



agree 100%.


----------



## poutanen

Setting the PVR tonight. Saw the teaser last night and it looks like the type of riding I do, minus the 70 foot drops and crazy spins of course. It'll just be great to see people riding steep powder in a race/competition format instead of being teased with slow-mo vids of heli boarding I get on RAD-X all the time.


----------



## poutanen

Here's a little behind the scenes Contour e-mailed out to everyone on their e-mail list...


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Any idea when the full movie will be out?


----------



## poutanen

Not a movie but a single day "sporting event" I'd call it. Airs this Saturday at 1:00 ET on NBC I think...

I hate to sound like an ad but: Check your local listings! lol


----------



## TheCity

anyone check their tv listing guide and see it coming on Sunday the 1st rather than Mar 31st? guess Sunday it is for me...


----------



## poutanen

TheCity said:


> anyone check their tv listing guide and see it coming on Sunday the 1st rather than Mar 31st? guess Sunday it is for me...


Coming on tomorrow on NBC at 11:00 local time for me! I'd check again if I were you...


----------



## NWBoarder

poutanen said:


> Coming on tomorrow on NBC at 11:00 local time for me! I'd check again if I were you...


Same here (except 10 am for me). My DVR has been set for a month.


----------



## TheCity

nope, still on Sunday at 3pm, lol.


----------



## 566487

whoa, almost missed this...its on now!


----------



## damanb

NBC in Salt Lake City is showing some mormon conference instead of supernatural..... this is some BS!


----------



## Ech0pl3x

appage said:


> whoa, almost missed this...its on now!


wtf in michigan we got damn info commercials on instead!!!!!


----------



## Sassicaia

0_0 amazing


----------



## C.B.

seriously show more fucking riding


----------



## Sassicaia

Was Julie D your host too? Anyone else notice they made her change her shirt from the start? I wasn't surprised considering you could see through it :thumbsup:


----------



## Sassicaia

C.B. said:


> seriously show more fucking riding


No shit.. You come back from a shit load commercials to only see highlights of some of the runs. Enough with the talk... Show all the runs first.


----------



## Snowrax

bah just missed it. any place to download it?


----------



## Sassicaia

Some parts were pretty sweet but to be honest there wasn't enough actuall boarding footage. I'll prolly skip it next year unless that changes


----------



## roboelmo

Travis Rice's runs were pretty enjoyable to watch. But everything else was pretty boring.


----------



## Zombaco

I thought it was pretty good, when they'd show the runs. For a two hour show they definitely should have shown more riding. I didn't tune in to see a segment on the history of snowboarding. I think they only showed both of Rice's, Nico's, and John Jackson's runs. Most everyone else got one full run and highlights of the other. Terje- both runs highlights, wtf?!? A lot of falls, but what can you expect when it's something nobody has ridden before. Overall it was fun to watch, good thing its on the DVR too- I can fast forward through all the garbage and commercials.


----------



## Argo

The goal isn't to please the people like us that watch the movies and ride all the time. 

The goal is to.give the sport more exposure worldwide, the fluff shit is necessary for that. I watched other in the middle of a boarding day today while drinking beers in garfinkels. I found it enjoyable.

Mark mcmorris got his ass handed to him!


----------



## Sassicaia

I gotta say this makes the sport more interesting to watch. Personally I think half pipe as an olympic sport is boring as hell. If this one day becomes the de-facto snowboard "sport" for competition then ill be more interested to watch it.


----------



## vwbrian

This is real snowboarding you don't get 5 or 6 trys to land a trick for the film. You stomp it or go home. Hope they put a video out with all the runs and some of the after party runs. Sounds like the crew stayed all week so maybe there will be more footage for a DVD release.

From ESPN
Sure everyone's excited to ride the contest, but they're just as excited to get it over with and spend the rest of the week riding low-stress powder with each other. And that, perhaps, is one of the coolest things about this event. We are undoubtedly about to witness some of the most creative snowboarding ever done in a contest. And that's all that matters. In the end, "winner" is just another name for the guy who has to buy everyone drinks when it's all said and done. It's the experience getting through the course, and what comes after, that's the point.


----------



## poutanen

I thought it was pretty good, worth watching 100%. Of course this is targeted to get people back into the sport and I think it's perfect for that. The one thing I said to the GF as we were watching was "this is WAY more fun to watch than slopestyle or half pipe". I'm not into watching people do multiple double cork triple sow-cow half twist mcflipenators. If I wanted to watch that I'd watch figure skating.

This was great because they had some big air, threading the needle, a big kicker landing into powder, etc.

I agree that seeing highlights of both of Terje's runs was a downer. 18 competitors x 2 minutes a run x 2 = about 70 mins of runs. Considering there's 88 minutes or so of actual show time, I would much rather have 70 mins of snowboarding, and 18 mins of explaining the format, how it came to be. Not sure we still need a snowboardings roots video. I find it funny that snowboarding didn't "come into the mainstream" until the olympics in 1998. I started snowboarding in 1992 and it was already very popular back then. 

Anyway, it was a good watch, I might watch it again but will probably delete it off the PVR soon. Would be great to see a multi event format like this in the future, maybe a tour of 5-6 different venues?


----------



## bseracka

Were the x-games comemtators really the best they could find for this event? The snowboarding I got to see was pretty incredible. I was pretty suprised they showed Mark M's first run debacle over other solid runs.


----------



## poutanen

bseracka said:


> Were the x-games commentators really the best they could find for this event? The snowboarding I got to see was pretty incredible. I was pretty surprised they showed Mark M's first run debacle over other solid runs.


Yeah, I just about threw something at the TV by the 5th time the one guy said "...and this part is the only groomed part of the course..."

THANKS PROFESSOR!!!

McMorris' run was horrible. Looked like he'd never been on powder in his life (ie. landing flat off the big kickers). I noticed this trend while watching First Descent too, the young chick hits that huge jump but lands flat as if she were on a groomed run. Then the obvious nose dive happens! I will say Mark was pretty cool about it at the bottom, his attitude made up for a bad run in my books.


----------



## jdang307

Pissed. Forgot to set my tivo. Think they're going to replay it?


----------



## ThunderChunky

Watching Marks run was probably the best out of all of it. It's about time people broke out of their mold and tried some new stuff. I give him credit for just showing up to the event, let alone trying the tricks he did. That's progression. 

Still weird how they didn't show Terje's runs. He's the biggest big mountain riders there. :dunno:


----------



## eelpout

jdang307 said:


> Pissed. Forgot to set my tivo. Think they're going to replay it?


Red Bull Signature Series 
Supernatural

Tue, Apr 10, 2012
1:00 PM - 3:00 PM PT
Channel: 723-NBCSNHD (Comcast California)
Channel: 603-NBCSNHD (DirecTV)

Fri, Apr 13, 2012
4:00 AM - 6:00 AM PT
Channel: 723-NBCSNHD (Comcast California)
Channel: 603-NBCSNHD (DirecTV)


----------



## schmitty34

ThunderChunky said:


> Watching Marks run was probably the best out of all of it. It's about time people broke out of their mold and tried some new stuff. I give him credit for just showing up to the event, let alone trying the tricks he did. That's progression.
> 
> Still weird how they didn't show Terje's runs. He's the biggest big mountain riders there. :dunno:


I loved watching Mark's run. It was interesting to see how much he struggled. He is clearly a VERY good snowboarder (much better than any of us) so it showed how difficult what the other guys were doing actually was. 

It also proved to me that there are a lot of park rats out there that can kill it on the rails/boxes/jumps, but don't actually know how to ride the mountain :cheeky4:


----------



## RJRJRJ

eelpout said:


> Red Bull Signature Series
> Supernatural
> 
> Tue, Apr 10, 2012
> 1:00 PM - 3:00 PM PT
> Channel: 723-NBCSNHD
> 
> Fri, Apr 13, 2012
> 4:00 AM - 6:00 AM PT
> Channel: 723-NBCSNHD


Thanks. Got the DVR ready to go.


----------



## t21

Scott lago did pretty good for a guy who does park.too bad though that Terje runs where only highlights. i wanted to see the legend ride. are they selling a dvd of this competition? if so,i hope they have more footage of them just riding before and after comp day.


----------



## snowklinger

After making us wait so long the NBC show is a total piece of shit. I'll forgive them if they show a 2 hour "behind the scenes" which includes every run they didn't show, as well as tearing the run apart the rest of the week, which is what I really want to see.

As with most of modern tv, there was about 13 minutes of content in this 2 hour debacle. 

Cheers to T. Rice for doing it, I surely look forward to next year.

The commentary, editing and production of this was dogshit.

The snowboarders obviously had so much say in this on the contest level, they should also in the media production, which doesn't do one bit of justice to the reality of how it went down.

Maybe next year we will have less riding and Bob Costas?

Sick contest, but really television?....FUCK...


----------



## Liv4Sno

Too many commercials, and all the same ones, IMO. Just another way to sell Red Bull. Great concept. Bad execution.


----------



## WasatchMan

Anyone find anywhere to download this?


----------



## Raines

no torrents?


----------



## roboelmo

I think the biggest flaw of this competition, was I was expecting it to be more like the "king of the hill compeltions" (I think it was called that). I remeber watching it on youtube once and travis rice was in it. Now that was a good big mountain competition. Riders could start where ever they wanted to on the mountain, and the mountain was full of large cliffs, rocks and stuff.

In the red bull supernatual, riders didn't really have that much freedom other than the top part of the hill. Once they past that part it was just the speed zone, then the big jumps and the light pole area. All the same for all the riders.


----------



## eelpout

Yeah, the production and telecast could have been better and hopefully Rice and the Brain Farm will make a DVD happen, but remember that without that highly caffeinated sugar water company, this contest wouldn't even _exist_. (Speaking of RedBull, it was $5.00 a can at The Canyons in PC last week. no wonder they can afford do create these contests.)

Is it my imagination or did I hear the commentators say that the riders didn't get a good look at the actual course until the day of the contest (possibly due to bad weather)? I initially thought when I heard that, well how is this fair to the riders other than Rice, who helped design the layout? I think he did hit the most features in a single run. But according to this ESPN article, Rice spent time with everyone going over the course, I'm guessing with maps and stuff, in detail. Rice also sounded a bit unhappy that he was the one to win.


----------



## poutanen

eelpout said:


> I initially thought when I heard that, well how is this fair to the riders other than Rice, who helped design the layout? I think he did hit the most features in a single run. But according to this ESPN article, Rice spent time with everyone going over the course, I'm guessing with maps and stuff, in detail. Rice also sounded a bit unhappy that he was the one to win.


Yeah the GF was pretty upset that he won, or at least won by so much, but his runs looked like he'd been planning them since the summer, while some of the other guys floundered looking for jumps.

Now that the first one is done, either no riders that are competing should be involved in course construction, or ALL riders competing should be.


----------



## jdang307

eelpout said:


> Red Bull Signature Series
> Supernatural
> 
> Tue, Apr 10, 2012
> 1:00 PM - 3:00 PM PT
> Channel: 723-NBCSNHD
> 
> Fri, Apr 13, 2012
> 4:00 AM - 6:00 AM PT
> Channel: 723-NBCSNHD


Thanks now I can set it.


----------



## timmytard

Raines said:


> no torrents?


I've been searchin' but I haven't found anything yet.
I thought there would be one later that afternoon, I'll keep looking.
If someone finds one could they please post it.

Or if someone can make one, that would be great. 

TT


----------



## WasatchMan

surprised redbull isn't showing this, or at least selling it


----------



## Sick-Pow

looking for a replay too....doubt it NBC are nazis.


----------



## uStompSnow

So, any advice on where to watch this outside of the US? Would really like a link or stream, or somewhere I could just buy it!

Thanks very much


----------



## poutanen

uStompSnow said:


> So, any advice on where to watch this outside of the US? Would really like a link or stream, or somewhere I could just buy it!
> 
> Thanks very much


I might still have it on my PVR. If I can find a capture card I'll make a copy. It was broadcast in Canada, not sure where you are...


----------



## uStompSnow

Based in the UK  I'll keep searching around! Thx


----------



## Chris

ll IrOn CiTy ll said:


> This is a funny thread...Im not a big SW fan myself,and I agree he has little or no control over his career anymore.But lets look at the facts..Travis Rice is selling this as a competition to see who is the best "ALL AROUND" snowboarder in the world right??A competition that is rounded and hits ALL avenues of snowboarding..right??Anyone notice that one big part or section of snowboarding is missing..??I havnt heard anything about a halfpipe section in this course??How can you see who the best all around rider is if there is no half pipe..??Like it or not the halfpipe is a part of snowboarding.How awesome would it be to see Terje vs SW in the pipe?IDK.. in my opinion unless there is a halfpipe section then it wont crown the all around best and SW would be foolish to enter...But the real fools would be Redbull for not putting it in..it would be a CASHCOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


 i disagree with you, halfpipe is a small part of snowboarding. ANYONE can ride a groomed half pipe,not everyone can ride 55 degree back country powder. Since pipe is a man made feature it cant be a big part of snowboarding. The biggest decision on how you find out is who is the best all around snowboarder is how they do on natural features. Since thats what snowboarding is all about and what most people that snowboard live for "A blue bird day with amazing powder in the back country up in Alaska" I know most people on this forum would give their right nut for a day like that. I rather watch skiers do mongols than watch SW ride halfpipe and give no other rider a chance. Think about it if SW wasnt amazing at half pipe, other just as talented riders would have a chance since the judges look at SW and compare the other riders to him.


----------



## Chris

im surprised Jeremy Jones wasn't even mentioned there. It would have been cool to see him ride there, or be like a judge or something. since Jeremy Jones is a god of snowboarding.


----------



## Argo

Chris said:


> i disagree with you, halfpipe is a small part of snowboarding. ANYONE can ride a groomed half pipe,not everyone can ride 55 degree back country powder. Since pipe is a man made feature it cant be a big part of snowboarding. The biggest decision on how you find out is who is the best all around snowboarder is how they do on natural features. Since thats what snowboarding is all about and what most people that snowboard live for "A blue bird day with amazing powder in the back country up in Alaska" I know most people on this forum would give their right nut for a day like that. I rather watch skiers do mongols than watch SW ride halfpipe and give no other rider a chance. Think about it if SW wasnt amazing at half pipe, other just as talented riders would have a chance since the judges look at SW and compare the other riders to him.


dude, have you ever tried to air out of a 22' superpipe? Im not even talking about doing a trick, I am talking about just even getting a foot or two over the deck, its not easy at all and not anyone can do it. That is why there are so few that do it succesfully.... even high level pros have trouble landing clean runs on alot of days. 

We have a super pipe that is 18' here and its fn hard to get up to the deck even on it.... 

There are also some guys here that just ride the park and pipe all day long, nothing else matters or gets them excited. Totally different area of riding. TR cant ride a pipe very well at all nor can alot of other high level slope style/big air/back country guys.....

I could really care less about SW but you gotta give the guy credit, he puts down clean runs when it matters that are better than other riders runs.


----------



## poutanen

Chris said:


> im surprised Jeremy Jones wasn't even mentioned there. It would have been cool to see him ride there, or be like a judge or something. since Jeremy Jones is a god of snowboarding.


But then why not Shawn Palmer? Trouble is you've got to draw the line somewhere. I think they picked a good mix of people for the event, unfortunately they'll never be able to satisfy guys like us or the roster would have 100 people on it with another 20 judging!


----------



## Argo

poutanen said:


> But then why not Shawn Palmer? Trouble is you've got to draw the line somewhere. I think they picked a good mix of people for the event, unfortunately they'll never be able to satisfy guys like us or *the roster would have 100 people on it with another 20 judging!*


sounds good to me.....


----------



## Qball

Chris said:


> i disagree with you, halfpipe is a small part of snowboarding. ANYONE can ride a groomed half pipe,not everyone can ride 55 degree back country powder. Since pipe is a man made feature it cant be a big part of snowboarding. The biggest decision on how you find out is who is the best all around snowboarder is how they do on natural features. Since thats what snowboarding is all about and what most people that snowboard live for "A blue bird day with amazing powder in the back country up in Alaska" I know most people on this forum would give their right nut for a day like that. I rather watch skiers do mongols than watch SW ride halfpipe and give no other rider a chance. Think about it if SW wasnt amazing at half pipe, other just as talented riders would have a chance since the judges look at SW and compare the other riders to him.


Actually most snowboarders don't have access to Alaskan backcountry type terrain. Most snowboarders do however have access to a terrain park. Even living in the NW where there is good terrain, 90 percent of my days involve at least a couple laps through the park. Park riding is extremely fun and learning new tricks never gets old. I would say I enjoy a warm sunny park day as much as I enjoy a powder day.


----------



## grafta

Chris said:


> halfpipe is a small part of snowboarding. ANYONE can ride a groomed half pipe,not everyone can ride 55 degree back country powder.


No dude, not just "ANYONE" can ride halfpipe... if your gonna argue with people at least make statements that make sense


----------



## Chris

Qball said:


> Actually most snowboarders don't have access to Alaskan backcountry type terrain. Most snowboarders do however have access to a terrain park. Even living in the NW where there is good terrain, 90 percent of my days involve at least a couple laps through the park. Park riding is extremely fun and learning new tricks never gets old. I would say I enjoy a warm sunny park day as much as I enjoy a powder day.


I was talking about half pipe. But I enjoy a few kickers and rails. Its just I enjoy powder way more.


----------



## Casual

poutanen said:


> I might still have it on my PVR. If I can find a capture card I'll make a copy. It was broadcast in Canada, not sure where you are...


If you can do this I will PM you my dropbox and you can send it to me??  I was at Pano that weekend and forgot to set my pvr.


----------



## poutanen

Casual said:


> If you can do this I will PM you my dropbox and you can send it to me??  I was at Pano that weekend and forgot to set my pvr.


CRAP! I just checked my PVR and I deleted both recordings already... I'm surprised Redbull doesn't allow some sort of streaming video of it?


----------



## Chris

poutanen said:


> CRAP! I just checked my PVR and I deleted both recordings already... I'm surprised Redbull doesn't allow some sort of streaming video of it?


yea fuck NBC they don't replay shit and red bull didn't put it on the market


----------



## Casual

I can't believe there is no torrents... unreal.


----------



## luckboxing

Got it!

Red Bull Supernatural | Methodmag.com

Seems like you need an account there now, but this should work:

http://www.unionbindingcompany.com/blog/paydn/redbull-supernatural-travis-rice-gigi-ruf


----------



## Ttam

Its not uploaded anywhere?


----------



## david_z

Ttam said:


> Its not uploaded anywhere?


I haven't seen a torrent file if that's what you mean but the full video is available online now. get yourself an FLV downloader if you don't want to watch it immediately, just download the source file. It may not be in HD though...


----------



## timmytard

@ least we can watch it now, Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TT


----------



## grafta

Ah shit, you now need an account for method mag to watch. Sons of bitches!


----------



## luckboxing

Edited post with new link (no account needed)


----------



## grafta

luckboxing said:


> Got it!
> 
> Red Bull Supernatural | Methodmag.com
> 
> Seems like you need an account there now, but this should work:
> 
> Redbull Supernatural With Travis Rice & Gigi Ruf | UNION BINDING CO. 2011/ 2012


Sir, you are a gentleman and a scholar!


----------



## SteveFlow

so sick! does this actually have every rider i feel like i just skipped a few ppls first runs?


----------



## poutanen

So Contour is releasing the POV footage in stages... Here's the release schedule:










And here's the first video... I'll include the youtube link too cause it'll link to the other videos when they get posted.






Gigi Ruf First Run at Red Bull Supernatural - Full Contour Plus POV Top to Bottom Snowboarding - YouTube yes I left the link long for a reason


----------



## Nefarious

It boggles my mind that they didn't show Terje's runs. 
I mean, it's business...I get it. But still, It's freaking Terje. 

Did anyone else laugh their asses off at Mark McMorris' first run? 
You can tell that guy isn't a fraction as good on powder as he is on the groomers. No insult intended,I would of made an even bigger ass of myself than he did. 

Thanks for posting this contour link. I'm looking forward to watching the runs.


----------



## Nefarious

Here's the next Vid. McMorris throwing down. I gotta give him full credit for trying to go big.


----------



## schmitty34

Nefarious said:


> Did anyone else laugh their asses off at Mark McMorris' first run?
> You can tell that guy isn't a fraction as good on powder as he is on the groomers. No insult intended,I would of made an even bigger ass of myself than he did.


I didn't laugh, but I did enjoy watching his run. 

He did try to go bigger than many other guys despite the fact that it was clear that he is not accustome to riding deep powder. 

I found it interesting to watch because it showed how difficult what those guys were doing really is. Some of those guys make it look so easy and then a pro that doesn't do that stuff all the time gives it a try and gets destroyed.


----------



## looking4snow

McMorris 1st run: Mark McMorris First Run at Red Bull Supernatural - Full Contour Plus POV Top to Bottom Snowboarding - YouTube

I loughed a lot, when watched the movie (POV video is not so funny). I mean in a good manner, because I respect that guy, but it was way too funny not to lough.
He is young and learned the craziest tricks so far. I'm sure we will see some crazy tricks from him in deep pow also, if he will compete next year.


----------



## looking4snow

By the way, any ideas why Torstein Horgmo was not there?..


----------



## Nefarious

Torstein didn't earn a spot. I wish he'd of been invited...but he probably would have looked a lot like McMorris out there. I love the guy, he's hilarious...but he's not exactly known for thrashing the deep stuff. 

Here's the write up on who got invited. It was mainly a "who's who" of back country, with some comp riders mixed in.


----------



## Sick-Pow

thanks for the link to the full program.

Great job to all the riders and Red Bull, solid work.


----------



## ThunderChunky

Torstien is a pretty good pow rider. I don't know how good he would've done in this style back country though.


----------



## skip11

No way,he would've done like McMorris. He put out lots of video parts with backcountry/pow in it. Certainly not as good as all the other legends but definitely not a park guy like McMorris.


----------



## ThunderChunky

I feel like he may have struggled on the top part of the course though. He doesn't really hit natural features in the back country. None that are loaded with pow at least. Only time will tell.


----------



## looking4snow

I thought he wasn't there because of Rockstar (his sponsor). And yeah, he not only knows how to ride pow, but landed 1st triple cork in backcountry: Torstein: 1st Backcountry Triple Cork - Sayer's Blog - push.ca In the other hand, the mountain in Red Bull Supernatural was way too steep for not real backcountry riders.


----------

